# FR: aucun / aucuns - singulier / pluriel



## ehu261

Hi,

 Il n'a aucun (  ) pomme.
 Il n'a aucun (  ) talent.
 Il n'a aucun (  ) pommes.

 What prepositions should be used in the brackets above?

Thanks!!!!!!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Geronimo35

Il n'a aucune pomme
Il n'a aucun talent
Il n'a aucunes pommes

No preposition is needed there but you have to match the gender of the adj "aucun(s)/aucune(s)" with the gender of the noun it refers to.


----------



## Ecliptica

Aucuns, *aucunes* s'emploie lorsque le nom qu'il accompagne n'a pas de singulier : Aucuns frais; *Aucunes* funérailles.

Donc Il n'a aucune pomme est bon, il n'a aucun talent est bon lui aussi, mais pas il n'a aucunes pommes : on doit écrire il n'a aucune pomme, car si ce bon monsieur n'en a aucune, pourquoi mettre pomme au pluriel ?


----------



## carolineR

Ecliptica said:


> Aucuns, *aucunes* s'emploie lorsque le nom qu'il accompagne n'a pas de singulier : Aucuns frais; *Aucunes* funérailles.


 que pensez-vous de ceci, alors : _aucuns travaux ne sont prévus pour 2007_ ?


----------



## geostan

Travaux a un sens spécial ici, non? Donc, il se conforme à la règle citée plus haut.

Un autre exemple serait: aucunes représailles


----------



## carolineR

c'est vrai qu'"aucuns travaux" n'est pas le pluriel d"'aucun travail", qui ne collerait pas ici, même si une catégorie unique de travaux était envisagée : on dirait "aucuns travaux de plomberie en 2007" Donc merci Geostan


----------



## Jlantin

Bonjour,

Je sais que habituellement 'aucun' s'accorde au pluriel si le nom qui le suis est aussi au pluriel. Dans la phrase suivante je ne suis pas certaine si aucun reste sugulier ou devient pluriel

1. Aucun autre fournisseur canadien d'assistance juridique a publié une liste....

2. Aucuns autres fournisseurs canadiens d'assistance juridique ont publié une liste....

Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires,

J


----------



## pieanne

Je n'ai jamais vu "aucun" au pluriel


----------



## wildeline

Sauf dans l'expression "d'aucuns" = quelques-uns.
Ou quand il est devant un nom sans singulier : aucuns frais supplémentaires ... Voir Le Larousse.


----------



## pieanne

Tout à fait


----------



## Jlantin

donc, selon la règle, la phrase deviendrais:

Aucun autres fournisseurs canadiens d'assistance juridique ont publié...

Est-ce valide?


----------



## wildeline

Non, je ne pense pas, mais là c'est la logique en moi qui parle, pourquoi utiliser un pluriel si personne n'a publié ...

Les explications plus argumentées d'un bon grammairien sont vivement attendues.


----------



## Fred_C

il faut dire "aucun autre fournisseur n'*a* publié".
Tout simplement parce qu'"aucun" ne se met jamais au pluriel.
Mais la logique qui dit "pourquoi utiliser un pluriel si personne n'a publié " n'est pas pertinente. On écrit bien : "Un arbre sans feuille*s"*


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> Tout simplement parce qu'"aucun" ne se met jamais au pluriel.


Il ne se met plus guère au pluriel, mais ce n'est pas exclu.


			
				Grevisse (§630) said:
			
		

> La langue écrite, surtout littéraire, continue à utiliser le pluriel devant d’autres noms que ceux qui sont prévus ci-dessus [i.e. _aucuns frais, aucunes représailles_, etc] : … _Ils ne possédaient aucuns_ royaumes. … _Aucunes__ choses ne méritent de détourner notre route_. …


Bon à savoir, mauvais à imiter


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Hello,

I recently saw the following ad in the Montreal metro (taken from the company website):



> *Spécial étudiants!*
> *Aucuns* frais d'adhésion pour tous les étudiants. Une économie de plus de 25$​.​



Can one say ''aucuns''? I was under the impression that ''aucun'' is invariable, but I have seen ''aucuns'' quite often in Quebec, in various different contexts.


----------



## catheng

aucun = singulier......


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Cela n’empêche qu''aucuns'' se voit souvent ici, par exemple, ici. Suis-je tombé sur une différence grammaticale entre le Québec et l'Europe ? Faut attendre les Québécois je suppose.


----------



## catheng

En francais, on trouvera d'aucunS au sens de certains, plusieurs........ (ex: d'aucuns pensent que ..)
aucun (seul) est tjs singulier.....


----------



## SwissPete

Trouvé *ici* :





> [...] s'emploie parfois au pluriel devant des noms qui n'ont pas de singulier : _Ces réparations n'entraîneront aucuns frais supplémentaires._


----------



## Meille

And from l'Académie française:​


> Il s'emploie généralement au singulier, mais il prend quelquefois le pluriel quand il se rapporte à un nom qui s'emploie de préférence au pluriel ou qui n'a pas de singulier. Elle ne m'a rendu aucuns soins. Il a obtenu ce qu'il demandait, sans aucuns frais. Il n'a fait aucunes dispositions. Ce domestique n'a reçu aucuns gages. Aucunes funérailles ne furent célébrées avec plus de magnificence.


----------

